# Please help! Dying Celestial Pearl Danios!



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys!
I recently bought some CPD's.
9 to be exact.
Then they started dying with almost no sign of illness.
I have 3 that died and 1 does not look good.
My White Cloud Mountain Minnows are fine.
I think I saw white blotches so I thought Columnaris, but like I said, my White Clouds show no signs of sickness.
PLEASE HELP!
THANKS!


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

White spot? Could be ick?


----------



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

No no not white spot like a patch I know what och looks like but I think it may have been because of stress I guess I always lose a couple fish even after good acclimation idk.


----------



## acitydweller (Feb 14, 2012)

What are your water parameters... please include ph/gh

How were the fish acclimated to your aquarium?


----------

